# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  502 bad gateway

## RoidBoid

i cant enter any thread, all i get on the screen is "502 BAD GATEWAY" could someone help me out, maybe pm as i wont be able to read this i doubt

----------


## PT

i will have admin look into this for you bro

----------


## RoidBoid

i can read threads by me, but all others have same error

----------


## D7M

this has happened to me before too

i usually log out, clear my cache, and log back in, 

and everything is fine

----------


## RoidBoid

its working fine now, it stopped me accessing threads for 2wholeee days, i didnt no wt to do with myself lol, misses fort i was gonna bin her haha

----------


## RoidBoid

on off, it happens every couple of days... SOOOOO inoying

----------


## PT

so its still happening? i wonder what the hell it could be

----------


## T-MOS

it has happened to me as well, but hasn't for a few days now.

I did the same thing, i just restarted my comp and it seemed fine

----------


## D7M

happened to me this morning, too. 

just cleared my cache and all was good.

----------


## spywizard

u must be using IE...

----------


## D7M

I was using firefox. 

It rarely happens. 

Once every few weeks or so.

----------


## RoidBoid

ye , still happening.. its getting worse though. i have a mac so use safari web browser, i havent had a problem till few weeks ago, it give me bad gate-way on every single thread except ones i have posted in.

----------


## T-MOS

Got him !!!

----------


## RoidBoid

?? what you mean

----------


## T-MOS

> ?? what you mean


there was a spammer we deleted his post and got him

----------

